# Disciple of eternal change



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I drew a Tzeentch cultist yesterday, please tell me what you think and what I could do better!

And an idea for a background...


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

Neat, I like it.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks, but do you have any idea of what I could do to improve it?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

:shok: Holy fewk! What did you use to draw it?


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I used Gimp 2.6. Thanks for the reputation!


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

It's very stylistic...good proportions, nice shade and highlights, can't fault it chap. Did you draw it and scan it in then colour it with Gimp or use a graphics tablet to draw it in Gimp?


----------



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

hey dude really nice pic, if you don't mind I'll put my two.....uh....pence? in anyways whatever you can always tell me to shut my hole, 
ok. so the first thing I noticed is that you've got a strong image going on there, as far as backgrounds go they only serve to compliment the image in front and as your main focus is a character you really don't need to worry that much about it, try getting an image from the net of some dilapidated background and work it into the picture it doesn't matter how much of the picture you use, I mean use the whole image if that suits you, because the foreground character is what you want people to look at.

cool.so. now that you've established that the background can just consist of a mish mas of shapes and colours I think it might be a good idea to bump up the contrast on your character, the reason for this is that the further back you go in your image the less contrast you have also the colours and shades get lighter, the opposite is applied to the foreground, stronger colours, more contrast, oh and warmer colours too ya know like reds, brown and oranges that type of thing, this is a rule dude it'll make your art better if you stick by it.

right I don't use gimp, so I'm not sure how the brushes work but whatever program you are using, GET ON THE CUSTOM BRUSHES, I capitaled that not because it's really important but it kicks ass for detailing, seriously dude, rivets, chains, scratches, crests, lights, walls, stone, lens flare, gun shots, bullets, more chains, general sweetness, it's all good.

last point, dude your a good artist, you have an eye for detail, thats your strength find your weaknesses and work on them, at the risk of sounding condescending (trust me dude it's not meant that way) here's something that could do with a bit of work.

motion- I can see you have got the basic idea down with the movement of the clothing and hair work it into the anatomy and the pose and you'll really see an improvement in what you draw, it'll take shit loads of tries to get what you want but persistence is key here dude, keep at it until you get it right, and you WILL if you keep at it.

hope this helps you out a little dude if you have any questions sling me an e-mail at [email protected] cuz my inbox is totally full here


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Cypher871 said:


> It's very stylistic...good proportions, nice shade and highlights, can't fault it chap. Did you draw it and scan it in then colour it with Gimp or use a graphics tablet to draw it in Gimp?


I did it all using only a tablet.



slaine69 said:


> hey dude really nice pic, if you don't mind I'll put my two.....uh....pence? in anyways whatever you can always tell me to shut my hole,
> ok. so the first thing I noticed is that you've got a strong image going on there, as far as backgrounds go they only serve to compliment the image in front and as your main focus is a character you really don't need to worry that much about it, try getting an image from the net of some dilapidated background and work it into the picture it doesn't matter how much of the picture you use, I mean use the whole image if that suits you, because the foreground character is what you want people to look at.
> 
> cool.so. now that you've established that the background can just consist of a mish mas of shapes and colours I think it might be a good idea to bump up the contrast on your character, the reason for this is that the further back you go in your image the less contrast you have also the colours and shades get lighter, the opposite is applied to the foreground, stronger colours, more contrast, oh and warmer colours too ya know like reds, brown and oranges that type of thing, this is a rule dude it'll make your art better if you stick by it.
> ...


Thank you for the advice, Slaine! I have seen your art, and you inspire me. GIMP can use custom brushes, but can't have them rotating according to the cursor, and so on, like Photoshop can. I consider getting Photoshop, but I still have to do some research on it. How much does it cost, by the way?


----------



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

er, it cost a whole bunch o' money dude, like a couple of hundred, though if you want to try it out you can download the 30day trial from here http://www.adobe.com/downloads/


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

slaine is just jealous. He just can't handle his rage and must take it out on someone.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good work.

My thoughts for improvement are:
(1) Thinner strokes on some of the detail, especially the hem of the hood, as it looks blurred compared to the rest of the picture
(2) Blend the shades and highlights more so the cloth flows instead of jumping.

Even without that it is skilled.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you! I downloaded the photoshop elements trial today, and I think GIMP is better for painting.


----------



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

Master WootWoot said:


> Thank you! I downloaded the photoshop elements trial today, and I think GIMP is better for painting.


Sweet dude! though I think photoshop CS5 is the one to go for (I probably should have said that earlier, please excuse my retardedness) when you download it you'll start of with a basic brush pack that is pretty lame but you can download badass brushes free off this guy

http://adonihs.deviantart.com/gallery/9827508#/d1ytm3r

and this guy

http://concept-on-mac.deviantart.com/gallery/1033022#/d229xhx

this pretty will pretty much cover any type of brush you need, also you can mess around with the settings to get even closer to the mark making you want for your pics


----------

